# look what i found :D



## randyardvark (Jun 14, 2007)

hes back in the wild now


----------



## Asa (Jun 14, 2007)

Wicked! Where did you find it?


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome find. Where did ya catch him?


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 14, 2007)

just trundling up tha A30 when i spotted him on my bike


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome..they look like right little tanks!


----------

